# Outgrowing my Real Estate.....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I am rapidly outgrowing my allowed space in the house. The Mrs.CP and kids want to have a Garage sale in a few weeks and I have been thinking a lot about moving the layout to the garage to have more space and a better place to make my mess. I think if I take the legs off the layout I can get it out to the garage. It is L shaper 8 x 8 across the back. If I get rid of most of the junk in the Garage I should be able to use 2/3 of the 2 car. I am thinking I will just build off of the "L" table in both directions. Or maybe rip it all apart and kinda start over. Can I un solder the track and re use it?

I am sure I am not the first to out grow their layout area.I figure I should make the move before It grows into something that can't be moved.At first it seemed like I could fit a lot in the space I had. Now it looks like both ends are being consumed by mountains! So many more ideas and Industries I would like to model but its not going to happen on my L shape. 

I did a little research on Layout plans but I think I like the idea of just building and seeing what happens. Well maybe I should have a little bit of a plan. I am thinking Helix at both ends to avoid a Island in the middle. I like having a "mainline" it can run around with a few areas for staging/switching.
Has anybody here ever sold their finished layout to finance building the next? I was thinking if I could sell it when its finished I could build the next one because I like the construction more than operating at this point. I don't really think anybody would buy mine being mostly brass track. Rookie layout construction etc.. Do any of the finished layouts ever sell?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i hear they do sell, but unless the layout has finish level of museum quality, the sale will most likely by at loss, recouping onlyfraction of funds spent on materials. and even if layout is spectacular there is still a need to find the right buyer. so i wouldn't count on it


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tankist said:


> i hear they do sell, but unless the layout has finish level of museum quality, the sale will most likely by at loss, recouping onlyfraction of funds spent on materials. and even if layout is spectacular there is still a need to find the right buyer. so i wouldn't count on it


Thanks, Pretty much what I figured. I am not counting on it. I am going to just add on to it. A lot more.

Anyone have pictures of their Garage turned Train Layout?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

my layout is situated in garage. 4x7 surface plus 3 add-on modules. 
http://public.fotki.com/tankist/ho-1/garage/ (pictured about a year ago)

don't forget you will need workspace too


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yea My Workbench and all the other tools need space. I think I can get everything one one side and the other wall is 20 feet long. I can come out at least 12 feet. Maybe more! Both of my vehicles are trucks that don't fit in the garage anyway so I think I might try and build BIG!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

several things that come to mind in the sale of a layout (I've thought about this as well):


Garage sale - you never know
Donate to a children's shelter - (what I'll probably do with an inexpensive train set) they're always looking for things for the kids - and it becomes a tax deduction (charity)
Donate to boys/girls club - again tax deduction
Donate to a school - art department
Donate to local choice of religious groups - again tax deduction
If it is mobile - set it up as a fair booth - you never know - some child may like it and the parents will purchase it for them.
My thoughts anyway


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been following your layout and I know you arent too far into it so I say just rip it up (carefully) and reuse what you can to build the new layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Save the helix.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My 2 cents
I would start from scratch. 
Your bench work and layout was made to fit space that it's in now and I think you should build new bench work to fit new space.:thumbsup:
Take apart everything you can and salvage what you can.
I'm sure that with the skills that you've perfected there is going to be massive changes to your next layout.
You've figured out what works for you and what you want out of your RR and you'll just keep improving on it!
Garage is a great place for the layout! Just don't forget to get the wife out there with you! Get her and nice chair or stool for her to hang out with you. Wife, Tall glass of Lemonade spiked or plain and RR go great together!
I love working on my RR with my wife and surprisingly she does too!
Please feel free to disregard any ill advice!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I told you back on 2/10 post # 46.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5980&page=2


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I told you back on 2/10 post # 46.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5980&page=2


ed, you probably wanted to use this url istead: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=59059&postcount=46


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Amen for a blessing from the Mrs.!:thumbsup:
When I decided to tinker with trains just before Christmas she kinda thought I had lost my marbles, just like my hair.
But, when she saw how much fun I was having playing around in my garage with my little choo-choos, she has been on board 100%. She's even trudged thru 70' of snow (my 30'X40' man cave is in the back yard) to see what I'm up to with the layout.
Every time a new box from an eBay purchase hits the porch she can't wait till I open it to see what I'm adding.
And, yes, just in case you're wondering, I keep the check book well hidden 
Life is good!
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My credit card is smoking under the load of eBay purchases.


----------

